# New Photobucket Problem



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Since going over to the latest Photobucket the organizer seems to no longer work for me. Before I could just click and drag pics into order. This no longer seems to work (unless I'm not doing correctly). I've emailed them but no response. Anyone else noticed this?


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I was having problems yesterday. For some reason I kept on being directed to e-bay.

Very frustrating, I nearly threw the laptop.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I got fed up with photo bucket so have switched to postimage.org


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Its not just me then, I am unable to log on with my laptop but I can on my Samsung Galaxy Note 2.

As I haven't figured out how to transfer photos to threads on the Note I am a bit p****d off.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Yes I've given up too and tend to use Flickr now


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Stinch said:


> Since going over to the latest Photobucket the organizer seems to no longer work for me. Before I could just click and drag pics into order. This no longer seems to work (unless I'm not doing correctly). I've emailed them but no response. Anyone else noticed this?


I have emailed them several times about this problem, and I believe they have it in hand...this feature should be coming soon....check out No. 3 on the first list.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Stinch said:
> 
> 
> > Since going over to the latest Photobucket the organizer seems to no longer work for me. Before I could just click and drag pics into order. This no longer seems to work (unless I'm not doing correctly). I've emailed them but no response. Anyone else noticed this?
> ...


Thanks Roger I was beginning to think it was me!

Cheers from another Roger


----------

